# Transformatori >  PC baroklja pārtaisīšanas jautajumi

## Mrmrx

Vai kāds var padalīties pieredzē par elementāru PC barokļu pārtaisīšana.

1. Man uz veca PC baroklja ir jau gatavs stradajosh ar tranjiem regulejams (nogriezhams) trafinjsh uztaisiits (taisija man to cits) Viss straadaa, tikai probleema, ka tukshgaitaa tas nedod aaraa stravu. Tas ir slikti no reguleshanas viedoklja, jo nevaru pameriit cik V es uzreguleju pirms pielikt klat jebko. Pateiz izliidzos kjeedee ieliekot lampinju, bet nu taa kaa planoju to visu noformet praktiskai lietoshanai tad lampinjas vieta jaliek vai nu pretestiiba (tad cik liela lai necepasun kaada), vai jadar kas cits.

2. Kaa pareizi virkneet vairakus pc barokljus lai V sumejas. Zinu ka to var izdariit, bet recepti iisti nemaku atrast. Vienkarshi kaa baterijas virknejot veidojas iislegums.

3. Megjinu to visu uzlikt uz jauna (tiko veikalaa nopirkta pc baroklja) un noslogojot tas nepalaizhas kaa vecais. Kas buutu jaadara lai palaist jaunaa tipa barokljus? acim redzot vajag amputet kadu aizsarrdziibu?!

Ar elektronikas zinashanaam man ir ka ir, bet nu vadus lodeet un ar testeri pameriit ko vajag problemu nav.

Ps, ja kadam rodas jautajums prieksh kam man to vajag, tad pielietojums ir labratorijas tipa regulejam trafinjsh no 0-11V.

----------


## Texx

Nu man ideja ir sekojoša, ka tam vecajam baroklim paralēli izejai varbūt strādātu variants pielikt bultiņas tipa sprieguma indikatoru kaut gan var arī digitālo tikai tur jāizdomā kā nobarot to. Būtu reizē gan pretestība, gan parādītu izejas spriegumu.

Jaunajiem barošnas blokiem, lai palaistu darbībā ir lielajā štekerī jāsavieno zaļais vads ar kādu no melnajiem. Vienīgi oriģināls barošanas bloks izejā dos tikai tos standarta spriegumus. Lai regulētos tur atkal būs jāpārtaisa.

Varbūt gribi nopirkt šo. http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1315
Var gan regulēt, gan ir īsslēguma aizsardzība. Cenu varam sarunāt citu.

----------


## Mrmrx

> Nu man ideja ir sekojoša, ka tam vecajam baroklim paralēli izejai varbūt strādātu variants pielikt bultiņas tipa sprieguma indikatoru kaut gan var arī digitālo tikai tur jāizdomā kā nobarot to. Būtu reizē gan pretestība, gan parādītu izejas spriegumu.
> 
> Jaunajiem barošnas blokiem, lai palaistu darbībā ir lielajā štekerī jāsavieno zaļais vads ar kādu no melnajiem. Vienīgi oriģināls barošanas bloks izejā dos tikai tos standarta spriegumus. Lai regulētos tur atkal būs jāpārtaisa.
> 
> Varbūt gribi nopirkt šo. http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1315
> Var gan regulēt, gan ir īsslēguma aizsardzība. Cenu varam sarunāt citu.


 Es te būvēju tādu diezgan glaunu. Ar digitalajiem displejiem V, A, pec iespejas mazinjaku un vairakus tadus (javazaa liidz). Tavs piedavajums deretu un cena ir galiigi ok, bet esmu te atveezejies uz sava aparata izveidi  :: 

Vel viens papildus jautajums. Kaa bez lieliem krenjkjiem (nu ja vispaar var vienkarshi) varetu max (tagadejos stabili 11V, kas nokritushies pec reguleshanas un noslodzes) pacelt uz stabiliem 14V. Tas taa tiiri lai varetu vel mashinas akji pie vajadzibas palaadeet?!

----------


## Texx

Esmu jaucis un pārtaisījis ATX barošanas blokus. Kaut kādā vecākā Radio žurnālā un gan jau, ka internetā arī netrūkst bija informācija. Tur bija jāveic neliela pārbūve uz bloka plates pie vadības mikroshēmas, kaut kas jāatvieno un kaut kas jāpievieno un varēja uztaisīt regulējamu bloku, ar stabilizētu izejas spriegumu 0-20 V un vairāk. Galējos režīmos diez ko labi nedarbojās,bet tā pa vidu, lai labi akumulatorus lādētu bija pat ļoti labi. PC barošanas bloku pārbūvē ir diezgan populāra tēma, internetā (krievu lapās noteikti) ir jābūt pamācībām.

Links: http://monitor.net.ru/forum/-info-141797.html
tur daudz visādas  derīgas info

----------

